# Recycled HDPE Rambone from milk cartons! - video tutorial



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

hey!
for a while now after reading a few threads of discussion about this i decided to go out there and give it a go!
i turned out really well!
here is part 1 of my video tutorial and part 2 will be up soon!




this is a green and eco-friendly slingshot and a great way to use your old milk cartons!
all of the material for this slingshot where free and i didnt pay a penny for them ( just scavenged lots of old smelly milk cartons out of the bins) 
i ave now spent loads of time experimenting with all of the colours to mix ect and they really look epic! I have started to make a coloured rambone but it is not finished (also videoed a tutorial!)
i have videoed all of my experiments and will upload all of them in 2 weeks! 
i hope that you enjoy this video and find it helpfull! 
this slingshot took 3 failed attempts and lots of time (i hate polishing up HDPE) so if you did enjoy it then please let me know!

























































































i now have the rambone fever!
i have almost finished making 3 of them and i am looking to make a slingbow hybrid and cast a full aluminium one with lost foam casting (in time)








i will buy a rambone as soon as they get back in stock!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice gloves. Lol good work.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Nice gloves. Lol good work.


thanks!

the gloves r my mums but they are the only ones that fit! (got small hands)


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Good job! Too bad you had to destroy the mold to get the frame out.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Awesome work! How do you laminate the HDPE sheets together? Epoxy? Heat gun?


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

TSM said:


> Awesome work! How do you laminate the HDPE sheets together? Epoxy? Heat gun?


it is explained in part 2 of the tutorial that is not up yet but i basicly just epoxyd the layers and secured them with some very tight fitting pins that go into the material at different angles so that the laminated layers cant come off








hope that this explained it


----------



## Chilli (Oct 11, 2013)

Excellent! I think dealing the wooden mold then spraying mold release or something similar will let you reuse that mold, I have been saving HDPE from work and home and will Abe to give this a try! Great work man, your videos are always amazing, with your talents, you have a promising future in Q branch!


----------



## Chilli (Oct 11, 2013)

Also, Forgot to mention, a good source of HDPE 2 I'm getting is shopping bags. I know they are super thin, but they are easy to cut/ tear to shreds and they come in a variety of colors. Just look for the emblem though, I used to iron-fuse the bags together to make flexible project skins for other projects, and I found that the all black bags fuse, but the end result is very weak and flimsy, they were the only bags I had that did not have the HDPE logo on the bottom so I think they are some other inferior material. A second thougth on sealing the wooden mold for release, maybe wax paper cut to strips and layered over then inner edges and surrounding surfaces of the wood will help instead of sealing/ spraying with releaser. Worst case, the paper fuses to the plastic, but you would save th mold and I'd imagine it would be easier to get the paper off the plastic than th porous wood after its bonded


----------



## Chilli (Oct 11, 2013)

Or aluminum foil if wax paper is no good perhaps? Sorry for so many posts, this method of press molding a Rambone just got me excited!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Chilli said:


> Also, Forgot to mention, a good source of HDPE 2 I'm getting is shopping bags. I know they are super thin, but they are easy to cut/ tear to shreds and they come in a variety of colors. Just look for the emblem though, I used to iron-fuse the bags together to make flexible project skins for other projects, and I found that the all black bags fuse, but the end result is very weak and flimsy, they were the only bags I had that did not have the HDPE logo on the bottom so I think they are some other inferior material. A second thougth on sealing the wooden mold for release, maybe wax paper cut to strips and layered over then inner edges and surrounding surfaces of the wood will help instead of sealing/ spraying with releaser. Worst case, the paper fuses to the plastic, but you would save th mold and I'd imagine it would be easier to get the paper off the plastic than th porous wood after its bonded


Shopping bags are ldpe low density. Don't use it for slingshots.


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

I wonder if the chemical gunsmiths use to keep the action and barrel from sticking when doing glass bedding would work for the hdpe from not sticking?


----------



## Chilli (Oct 11, 2013)

Some are hdpe, I have a goodly quantity of green grocery store bag that say HDPE 2 , although I have definitely come across some bags that don't have the hdpe marking and they are usually the white / or clear ones. Just check for the hdpe 2 mark on the bottom of the bag because I can't imagine how much it would hurt to have a fork tip snap off and hit me in my handsome face! Lol, but seriously, I will try to make one using them and record the full safety testing , if it fails at least a good time will be had making the video


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Chilli said:


> Some are hdpe, I have a goodly quantity of green grocery store bag that say HDPE 2 , although I have definitely come across some bags that don't have the hdpe marking and they are usually the white / or clear ones. Just check for the hdpe 2 mark on the bottom of the bag because I can't imagine how much it would hurt to have a fork tip snap off and hit me in my handsome face! Lol, but seriously, I will try to make one using them and record the full safety testing , if it fails at least a good time will be had making the video


cool would like to see that!


----------



## ozarkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

Great job... again, really enjoyed your video and your SS looks awesome, thanks and keep up the good work


----------



## gk1 (Nov 18, 2013)

robert.w.taylor.777 said:


> I wonder if the chemical gunsmiths use to keep the action and barrel from sticking when doing glass bedding would work for the hdpe from not sticking?


I've bedded several rifle stocks using devcon (and fibreglass) and l used neutral colored kiwi shoe polish.
This was applied by simply wiping it on and it worked perfectly as a mold release.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow thats amassing, and the end product looks just excellent

cant wait to see part 2

cheers


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

gk1 said:


> robert.w.taylor.777 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the chemical gunsmiths use to keep the action and barrel from sticking when doing glass bedding would work for the hdpe from not sticking?
> ...


I agree I am a gunsmith also lol I just forgot the name of the stuff lol long night lol. Was wondering if it would work here also????


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

Awesome way to build an hdpe slingshot. Well done!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well done young man, you have a very bright future!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job~


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

good on ya bud, great job 

-Epic


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Excellent work!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Fantastic work fella I like them a lot B)


----------



## Tyranta (Oct 30, 2013)

Good work! I learned a lot from your video.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks everyone


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Maybe you could line your mould with grease proof paper may work


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Yep I could also use that as well as some talcum powder


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been collecting milk jugs for a week, planning to do this. Got about 12 from friends. I have a question:

Does it stink up the house? Or is the 350 F cool enough to not let the fumes OR smell out?

Thanks! Great looking frames!

-Bob


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

Update!
The plastic doesn't smell at all at 350 degrees F. So if anyone (else) is worried that their wife might get mad.... Fear not!


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

At that temp or just a few degrees below no fumes are made but just make sure that you don't drop any bits in the oven as they will burn next time you cook something on high temp


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Show pics of what you make


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice video thanks!


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

leon13 said:


> wow thats amazing, and the end product looks just excellent
> 
> cant wait to see part 2
> 
> cheers


had to fix my bad spelling amassing ????? sorry amazing


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Part 2 is now up!


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

More awesomeness! Well done young man!


----------



## Bolensgoldrush (Apr 12, 2013)

This kid is a genius.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks again guys!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Young man you are a budding genius. I appreciate the time and effort that you put into making your slingshots and the excellent video tutorials you are a truly talented young man. Thank You.


----------

